# 일할



## dark66

"이제 저는 좀 더 넓은 곳에서 일할 준비가 됐습니다"

이제: now
저는: I
좀: a little
더 넓은 곳에서: more wider place
일할: is it working?
준비가 됐습니다: to be prepared

Combining it together doesn't make any sense. "He was a little finished preparing working on a more wider place."

Can anyone help me. Thanks.


----------



## park sang joon

He made preparations to work in a slightly much bigger place from now on.

Which pronoun did you mean? - I or He.


----------



## Kross

dark66 said:


> "이제 저는 좀 더 넓은 곳에서 일할 준비가 됐습니다"



That literally means, "I am now ready to work at a slightly larger workplace""


----------



## Sinwave

Hi, dark66,

Although my bad english, I wish you understand me.

How about this? 
"이제 저는 좀 더 넓은 곳에서 일할 준비가 됐습니다"

" Now, He is ready to working to more a bigger working place. "

The mean about " 일할" is "He will working" it means not now. He says in now, but he talk about the future.


 The Same means,  "Now, He can working at more bigger place."

I wish I was helpful to you.


----------



## park sang joon

I'm Korean.
You don't give other people your wrong knowledge!!


----------



## Sinwave

park sang joon said:


> I'm Korean.
> You don't give other people your wrong knowledge!!



Thanks.


----------



## park sang joon

I'm so sorry for me interfering.
Although your English is poor, you can post your question.
Have a good day^^


----------

